
Planting a Seed: Diaspora’s Story (Part 1) - indypb
https://medium.com/anti-fiction/planting-a-seed-what-working-at-diaspora-was-like-cde26fa29364
======
andrew_wc_brown
I wanted to contribute and I started by refactoring large pieces of the
codebase but didn't have the bandwidth to go through the process of getting it
submitted.

The code quality was and still is horrendous, but that wasn't the issue, if
there are too many barriers to get me to submit my code then I can't
contribute.

I have all but forgotten about Diaspora

~~~
DeadSuperHero
Out of curiosity, what's so horrendous about the code?

There's been a lot of refactoring in the pipeline, and generally the community
devs have done a really good job in bringing things up to scratch.

------
x1798DE
I really wish that federated services were more popular. I am not really
willing to pay the cost (in privacy violations, uncertainty, etc) of a lot of
these centralized services like twitter and facebook, but I'm marginal enough
that there's a distinct possibility I'd use something like diaspora.

~~~
DeadSuperHero
There are a few federated platforms that are doing pretty well in terms of
development, and they tend to have distinct sets of users. Some are bigger
than others, but the platforms in active use are:

* Diaspora - [https://diasporafoundation.org](https://diasporafoundation.org) * Friendica - [http://friendica.com](http://friendica.com) * Hubzilla - [http://hubzilla.org/](http://hubzilla.org/) * Libertree - [http://libertreeproject.org/](http://libertreeproject.org/) * GNU Social - [http://www.gnu.org/software/social/](http://www.gnu.org/software/social/) * Pump.io - [http://pump.io/](http://pump.io/)

What's interesting is that the first three platforms can all federate with one
another, and there is an established network that acts as a community -
Libertree is discussing implementing compatibility with them.

There is also a wider effort by a W3C group to develop a protocol that could
work across all of these platforms, provided that they all follow the same
privacy standards.

------
webaholic
what?! This thing is still alive? I thought it went the way of the dodo.
Really surprised to see that people are still working on it. I wish it all the
luck.

~~~
denschub
we're doing pretty fine, thanks!

